# hello from san luis obispo ca.



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Rob. Have fun here.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

You have some trade shows that are coming to town. Closest one will probably be the Outdoor show in Sacramento in Feb. There should be a couple dealers there that have bows for sale. You will be able to a better feel of what you want and how comfortable you are with the different bows plus get a great deal. Price are generally cheaper cause of the volume they want to sell.

Always good to have another Shooter from Cali on AT


*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## slorob (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks for all the warm welcomes. and thanks for the info bow armory! i will look into that show in feb. thanks again


----------



## rddrappo (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

try to shoot everything you can. Not too sure about a bowtech assasain though... Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

